# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  REBEL SALUTE 2013  (Will peeps from da Neths/West Europe B deh??)

## Sista Whistle

ONE LOVE!! 

Will anybody from the Neths/West Europe visiting Jamrock in Jan/Febr?  Would be nice to meet & greet (anywhere in Jamdown)!
And we might share up some costs too. I know a lot of cheap guesthouses all ova JA, but why pay for 2 beds, if I only use one? 

Or experience Rebel Salute together? (18/19 January)
Will be leaving JA somewhere in 2nd week in Bob Marley month. 
Maybe we can work something out? 

I will be traveling around with ''me, myself and I''.
So... when interested; Please do reply/connect!!

nagiha.swagers@versatel.nl

Walk good, Jah bless!

----------


## butterfly

Greetings, Sista Whistle, I am also a solo traveler.  Next year Rebel Salute will not be in St. Elizabeth it will actually be in St. Anns, and will be a 2 day event on Jan. 18th and 19th.

----------


## Sista Whistle

Jaman... Me know! At Richmond Estate in Priory, to be excact. My plane will land 17th, if I go... But will you visit?

----------

